# Question! Ion plated steel?



## hewitt.d (Sep 9, 2022)

Ive scoured the internet but i cannot find any information… what is the purpose of Ion plating on a kitchen knife? The knife in question is the seisuke SK-85 ion plated nakiri japanese knife (175mm with white wood handle) referenced via picture. Is it just for looks?
Is this brand reputable?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 9, 2022)

Ion plating is a technique or a process. It's essentially plasma vapor deposition. They are putting some kind of coating on the blade, most likely a "protective" layer for corrosion.


----------

